# Canning chicken...how much in a pint/quart?



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a quick capacity question here. In a pint or quart, how much boneless chicken breast will fit? Not sure if I'm going to do pints or quarts yet, but didn't want to overbuy.

Thanks!!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

It'll depend on the variables but "a pint is a pound" works here.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, I'll go with that measurement and see how it works out. Thanks.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

About a pound is what I can stuff into a pint jar as well.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know about small quantities but 1 case of quart jars(12) will take care of 3 - 10 pound bags of leg quarters.

Thats for the boned meat and then stock made from the bones and other leftover parts.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I dont know about small quantities but 1 case of quart jars(12) will take care of 3 - 10 pound bags of leg quarters.
> 
> Thats for the boned meat and then stock made from the bones and other leftover parts.


3-10 lbs is quite a large variable!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

that would be 30 lbs, as in three 10lb bags.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> that would be 30 lbs, as in three 10lb bags.


I was just kidding around...I knew what was meant...sense of humor please! Lol ;-)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Figgered thats why my smiley was sticking his tongue out at ya .


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Figgered thats why my smiley was sticking his tongue out at ya .


Damn! And here I thought you were propositioning me! LMAO!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

i measured my before and after jars, it's amazing how close to a pound of cubed skinless boneless breast meat is in the jar. it was .53 lb empty, and it was 1.57 lb full after canning.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> that would be 30 lbs, as in three 10lb bags.


When the 10 pound bags go on sale, I usually get enough to do a case of jars. We eat a lot of chicken.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> When the 10 pound bags go on sale, I usually get enough to do a case of jars. We eat a lot of chicken.


Hi Dave.....do you always cut the chicken up into small pieces? I get so bored with the canned chicken cuz everything I try to cook with it always ends up about the same! sad situation..........I'm boring thats what the problem is!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Hi Dave.....do you always cut the chicken up into small pieces? I get so bored with the canned chicken cuz everything I try to cook with it always ends up about the same! sad situation..........I'm boring thats what the problem is!


You, boring? Nah, cant be, say it's not so!:eyebulge:

I sometimes pack whole legs and thighs into jars and can them "Bone In", they seem to have a bit more flavor.

Most of the time lately, I've been baking it first then deboning it and packing it into jars then making stock out of the bones, skin and backs.

In the jars of chicken and stock, I have started putting in a spoon full of bullion to add a little more flavor. Try cooking in some mild peppers and possibly some chili-powder and/or cumin, those will add a bit of verity to the stuff.

Enough chili-powder will fix just about anything!


----------

